# Holy crap I'm ugly



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2009)

That is what I said when I picked up Oblivion again and rolled a Khajiit.

Holy crap, Khajiit are so fucking ugly.  The Argonians are reasonably ugly too, but the sheer WRONGNESS of the Khajiit face/head exceeds that of the Args by far.  Did Bethesda actually LOOK at a feline head before creating this... THING? I mean, the Khajiit in Morrowind had retarded legs and couldn't equip boots or closed-face helmets, but at least they looked right.

And who is the asstard responsible for giving the races their special abilities? Fuck, the Khajiit's specials suck.  Worse than the Imperial's.

So I say "fuck this" and install a few mods in search of a better "Khajiit", and the best I can find are some goddamn nekomimi things, basically a Breton with ears and tail.  Fuck.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

Roll a real class, like Nord.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Roll a real class, like Nord.



Meh, Nords run 2nd to Bretons for me.  If I go combat-focus I take a Nord or a Redguard, but I love mages and usually opt for Breton.

Args are good too.  They're ugly as sin but their intrinsics and stats are good.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 29, 2009)

Tycho said:


> That is what I said when I picked up Oblivion again and rolled a Khajiit.
> 
> Holy crap, Khajiit are so fucking ugly.  The Argonians are reasonably ugly too, but the sheer WRONGNESS of the Khajiit face/head exceeds that of the Args by far.  Did Bethesda actually LOOK at a feline head before creating this... THING? I mean, the Khajiit in Morrowind had retarded legs and couldn't equip boots or closed-face helmets, but at least they looked right.
> 
> ...



This is why I spend normally an hour on beast characters in Oblivion. Mostly because they are extremely ugly to look at if I don't.

Also who really cares about the specials of races? Ive played Wizard Orcs before without any problems. The special abilities aren't that important anyway.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> This is why I spend normally an hour on beast characters in Oblivion. Mostly because they are extremely ugly to look at if I don't.
> 
> Also who really cares about the specials of races? Ive played Wizard Orcs before without any problems. The special abilities aren't that important anyway.



Intrinsic resists can be handy, and the constant water breathing Args get is awesome.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 29, 2009)

Bretons are the best, just get a Mundane Ring and you're 100% immune to magic. Besides, after like 30 levels every race pretty much ends up the same.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> That is what I said when I picked up Oblivion again and rolled a Khajiit.


  I don't think I've seen anyone who looked at a Morrowind Khajiit, at an Oblivion Khajiit, then back to the Morrowind Khajiit and said "I like the new one better."

And personally, Argonians get the best bonus - followed immediately afterwards by Dunmer.  When you have a school of magic you can use that - if reflected - is not in the least bit dangerous to you, it gives you a reason to crank up spells past the "10" in terms of power and not worry about the repercussions.  "Poison Damage 100pts in fifty feet on target for several seconds.  What's that, reflect?  Meh, I'll manage."  

Orc Berserker never really appealed to me, Redguard Adrenaline Rush never gave me that much of a boost, the Bosmer got the disease resistance and that's about it, High Elf I never saw the worth in extra magicka if a stray fireball will roast me into giblets, etc.

Back to OP though:  Yes, Khajiits are butt-ugly in Oblivion.  But look on the bright side:  With even a piss-poor mod tweak, you can quickly make yourself the sexiest Khajiit on Cyrodiil.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the acrobatics hit you get with kajjit, as I usually jump around and slash at the same time all pouncing like and it works wee.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 30, 2009)

ITT people need to learn how to download graphic overhaul mods.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ITT people need to learn how to download graphic overhaul mods.



This.

There already are complete world texture overhauls too, but the big thing is for higher res textures for the races..the kitty/lizard high res textures look great and the ones for them make the human/humanoid races and their hair look less plasticy


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ITT people need to learn how to download graphic overhaul mods.




Only graphic overhaul that changes the way Khajiits look are that one catgirl thing and some textures, which all look like butt.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Besides, after like 30 levels every race pretty much ends up the same.


Ain't that the truth in many an RPG, especially those with American blood in 'em


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Ain't that the truth in many an RPG, especially those with American blood in 'em




I prefer it like this. I want to be able to play any type of character with any race. I choose race based on appearance, whichever I think looks cool. I want to be able to play whatever kind of character I want.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 30, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I prefer it like this. I want to be able to play any type of character with any race. I choose race based on appearance, whichever I think looks cool. I want to be able to play whatever kind of character I want.



In the sense of not breaking the gameplay balance, you do got a point there.  It just cheapens the concept of different 'races' in the first place, if they all have essentially the same abilities with the only difference being their physical appearance.


----------



## Seas (Aug 30, 2009)

I personally think that Argonians got a bigger hit from the Ugly Stick on the transfer from Morrowind to Oblivion than the Khajiits.

But mods help a lot.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> I personally think that Argonians got a bigger hit from the Ugly Stick on the transfer from Morrowind to Oblivion than the Khajiits.
> 
> But mods help a lot.



Actually I enjoy the more humanoid appearance of the Argonians. But that is just me since I edit the default Argonian head quite a bit ingame.


----------



## Slade (Aug 30, 2009)

The default appearances are ugly for Khajiit. You have to mess around with them first. Shortening the muzzle does a world of good for their appearance, as does changing tones.

My character is a pretty cool guy, eh kills goblins and doesn't break mirrors by looking in them.
EDIT: Here's a screenshot of my character.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Slade said:


> The default appearances are ugly for Khajiit. You have to mess around with them first. Shortening the muzzle does a world of good for their appearance, as does changing tones.
> 
> My character is a pretty cool guy, eh kills goblins and doesn't break mirrors.



Morrowind is a pretty cool guy, eh kills Dagoth Ur and isn't afraid of anybody.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Why do Khajiit lick their butts?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah, i agree, they are quite ugly. but eh, im glad i got into the Dark Brotherhood, that way, i get a hood to hide my face.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 30, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Why do Khajiit lick their butts?



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Why wouldn't they?



It's a joke ingame. This Argonian in Leyawiin asks you the question "Why do Khajiits lick their butts?" Which the answer is "To get the taste of Khajiit cooking out of their mouths"


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw a mudcrab the other day. Horrible creatures.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 30, 2009)

Stop right there, criminal scum!


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's a joke ingame. This Argonian in Leyawiin asks you the question "Why do Khajiits lick their butts?" Which the answer is "To get the taste of Khajiit cooking out of their mouths"




Doesn't make a lot of sense if yoou think about it....


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.tesnexus.com - There


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 31, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Doesn't make a lot of sense if yoou think about it....



He must have taken a lot of Skooma that day


----------



## Attaman (Aug 31, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> He must have taken a lot of Skooma that day


  He was only enjoying the candies from Uncle Sweetshare.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I saw a mudcrab the other day. Horrible creatures.





gray_foxor said:


> Stop right there, criminal scum!



WHEN YOU MURDER SOMEONE THE DARK BROTHERHOOD COMES TO YOU IN YOUR SLEEP

IT'S HOW THEY RECRUIT NEW MEMBERS


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 31, 2009)

The Fighterâ€™s Guild is recruiting again. Not a bad way to make some money, if youâ€™ve got the stones for it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, charming, the sound is intermittently cutting out.  WAY TO GO BUGTHESDA

By the way... Do you happen to know what the fine is here in Cyrodiil for necrophilia? Just asking.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh, charming, the sound is intermittently cutting out.  WAY TO GO BUGTHESDA
> 
> By the way... Do you happen to know what the fine is here in Cyrodiil for necrophilia? Just asking.



I think Cyrodiil would condone it the same as Necromancy. Which is death.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> By the way... Do you happen to know what the fine is here in Cyrodiil for necrophilia? Just asking.



Vampire sex?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Sep 1, 2009)

Ugh yea the Beast race models in game are ugly, they didn't give them much work. Did you ever see the BASE model of the argonien head, it looks like something Tim Burton might have nightmares of.

They just modeled them to easily work with FaceGen but didn't give them any work to look good. That's the reason why they kept them secret the longest, NOT to make them a big surprise but to hide how crappy they made them.
Would it have hurt so much to in the beginning say "we didn't give them extra models and animations" EXCEPT for the fan outrcry? It wouldn't but in keeping them secret so long they could easily say "now it's too far into development to change it".


----------



## Slade (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT IT'S THE HERO OF KVATCH.

Or something along those lines. I don't know, I never listen to guards. :V


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> That is what I said when I picked up Oblivion again and rolled a Khajiit.
> 
> Holy crap, Khajiit are so fucking ugly. The Argonians are reasonably ugly too, but the sheer WRONGNESS of the Khajiit face/head exceeds that of the Args by far. Did Bethesda actually LOOK at a feline head before creating this... THING? I mean, the Khajiit in Morrowind had retarded legs and couldn't equip boots or closed-face helmets, but at least they looked right.
> 
> ...


 

Don't mean to necro this thread (if I am) but I have the same problem. Only overhauls with good looking anthros are for perverts, and there are almost no single anthro-addons out there...fuck.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think there's anyone in cyrodil that isn't completely ugly to the point of looking disfigured. At the very best you'll have to settle for hideous.

I didn't care too much about stats when I played through in all honesty. Nearly every fight ran the same way, summon minion, spam wizard's fury. Hit with sword if all else fails.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 24, 2009)

Wasn't this thread made months ago? Way to bump a topic no one cares about.

Also, to StarGazingWolf. Oblivion isn't worth the effort of finding shortcuts to make the game easy as hell. It's only worth using as a Frisbee.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Wasn't this thread made months ago? Way to bump a topic no one cares about.


 

No one cares about anything. Not even themselves.


That's why the world is able to function without imploding.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

I quit playing Oblivion around the time jumping up on the table nude and kicking everything over was legal, but holding something in your hand would make all the guards in Cryodil try to capture you over 1 coin.


----------

